# Fromm Confusion



## lkseley (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey everyone, I have been feeding Fromm grain free to both my pups for a few months now and absolutely love it! I was switching between the game bird formula and the surf and turf (dogs seem to prefer the game bird ) However...I started to get a little concerned about feeding grain free to Mac (the golden, the other is a corgi who eats anything) because the sensitivity goldens sometimes have to food allergies. He's not allergic to anything to my knowledge and doesn't itch aside from the usual scratch here and there. So today when I went to get more food, I opted for one of the regular four star formulas. I wanted to get the duck and sweet potato but they only had the 15# bag and I wanted 30#. So I went with Whitefish and Potato - I was really confused when I opened the bag and saw the "tri-star" shaped kibbles, I honestly thought I grabbed cat food! I checked and it did say dog, then did a search and found out they are indeed supposed to be shaped like that. :doh: Mac didn't seem as enthusiastic about wolfing it down like the game bird but he finished it all. In the end of all my ranting, I guess what I'm asking is....is there any problem with switching from grain free to non grain free food for a dog that doesn't seem to show and skin/food sensitivity problems?  If not, I'd rather spare my wallet some and go for the less expensive four star formulas. Also, does anyone know if the duck and sweet potato is shaped the same as the whitefish? For some reason I like the small, oval/cylinder shaped kibble in the grain free formulas better...doesn't make me think I'm feeding the boys cat food. :


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

If it's just the shape that bothers you, the Salmon forumla is small, oval shaped like the grain free. And the Duck is also not that "tri-star" shape, although it's larger than the Salmon and grain-free, if I remember correctly.


----------



## lkseley (Feb 14, 2012)

I guess thinking about it, I sound rather silly worrying about the shape, lol. Either way, I want to try the duck and sweet potato when we're done with this bag. I think my dogs like meat rather than fish based.  Thanks!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

My boys don't seem to have any sensitivities to the Fromm. Fromm doesn't use any of the common allergen grains. So, Id feed it a little while and reassess. If he's looking good and feeling good, you could stuck with the grain-inclusive line. I feed the LB adult to one of the boys and every once in a while I'll buy the Salmon or Pork and mix it in.  The only real difference between the 4 star line and Fromm Gold is that the Gold has multiple protein sources (chicken, fish, etc) in one bag whereas the 4 Star has 1 protein source per bag for dogs with sensitivities. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lkseley (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks so much! In the gold line, would I just feed the regular adult since I have a small breed dog as well? I'd prefer to feed the same food to both to eliminate extra cost with buying two separate foods.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I feed all mine (3 Yorkies and 1 Golden) Chicken a la Veg. They all seem to like it. I prefer to feed mine Chicken as their primary protein source. One day I may get brave and feed them Duck and not chicken out.

I believe the Gold Adult being middle of the road for cost with the Classic Adult being the cheapest. I would feed one of these 2 to mine if I could not pick up the Chicken a la Veg.

I hated when I was feeding 2 separate brands to the Yorkies and Buddy. They kept eating eat others food anyway


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

lkseley said:


> Thanks so much! In the gold line, would I just feed the regular adult since I have a small breed dog as well? I'd prefer to feed the same food to both to eliminate extra cost with buying two separate foods.


Yes, if I were you I'd feed the Fromm Gold Adult. Make sure where you buy it offers the buy 12 get 1 free program! If your dog has no sensitivities to multiple protein sources, I think the Gold is a good choice and costs a little less. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

